
The Linguistics of ReTweets - theforay
http://danzarrella.com/retweet-linguistics.html
======
johnnybgoode
A lot of the charts are just totally unnecessary, like this one:
<http://danzarrella.com/ling/syl.jpg>

I wonder if they were included to bolster the impression that there are some
important statistics involved here. Maybe there are, but silly charts make me
suspicious.

